# 2017 Cruze Jerky Trans??



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Find out when it was put in to service. Bought for the first time. You may still have warranty. Check for extended warranty on it also. 

the car comes with 36 month 36,000 miles. Regardless who owns it.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Why not try resetting the Transmission by disconnecting the Battery. It will then relearn (to a point) your driving style.If this doesn't work I would take it in for the Dealer to look at. The Transmission is covered for 5 years or 60K and adjustments covered under the 3 year/36000 mile New Car Warranty should be free!


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

It depends a little on what you are used to. Some older cars with no torque converter clutch or where the tc clutch didn’t engage until overdrive were programmed for extreme smoothness in shifting. Now in effort to increase mpg the tc clutch engages at very low speed and stays that way until you stop again. Nothing wrong but you do feel the shifts whether up or down.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They are definitely not the smoothest transmissions compared to most old 4 speed designs that would slip or unlock the torque converter most of the time until you were up to highway speeds. That makes for a smooth drive, but lots of thrown away MPG. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

